
Spacetime Calculus [pdf] - aeoost
http://geocalc.clas.asu.edu/pdf/SpaceTimeCalc.pdf
======
KenoFischer
I love this write up, thanks for sharing. This is a very clearly structured
overview of most of the basic formalism I remember from undergrad physics.
I'll bookmark this as a refresher if I ever decide to do physics again. That
said though, I'm not convinced that I would have been able to follow this
document if I had not already been familiar with the formalism. Though the
assumptions are generally stated, I suspect their implications are not clear
to those approaching the subject for the first time.

~~~
aeoost
Thanks for your comment. For people new to physics (I am one of them) I can't
recommend strongly enough Leonard Susskind's 'The Theoretical Minimum' courses
--
[http://theoreticalminimum.com/courses](http://theoreticalminimum.com/courses)
. I'm currently going through the one on Special Relativity and EM
concurrently with Hestenes' text.

~~~
jclos
This is great, thanks so much for linking this. I acquired a taste for
mathematics way too late and didn't get a chance to grasp physics at
university because of it, the Theoretical Minimum courses seem to be exactly
the second chance I was looking for.

~~~
aeoost
Awesome! By the way, there are also books that accompany the first three
courses:

[https://www.amazon.com/Classical-Mechanics-Theoretical-
GEORG...](https://www.amazon.com/Classical-Mechanics-Theoretical-GEORGE-
HRABOVSKY/dp/0141976225/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1513433747&sr=1-5&keywords=the+theoretical+minimum)

[https://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Mechanics-Theoretical-
Leonard...](https://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Mechanics-Theoretical-Leonard-
Susskind/dp/0465062903/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1513433747&sr=1-4&keywords=the+theoretical+minimum)

[https://www.amazon.com/Special-Relativity-Classical-Field-
Th...](https://www.amazon.com/Special-Relativity-Classical-Field-
Theory/dp/0465093345/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1513433747&sr=1-3&keywords=the+theoretical+minimum)

If you get the first one, make sure to get the one titled 'Classical
Mechanics' and not just 'The Theoretical Minimum' as the former is a more
recent printing with many corrections.

